# Wie kommt discotel.de zu meinen Daten ???



## snormal (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern eine e-Mail von discotel.de erhalten. Dort habe ich angeblich eine Simkarte bestellt, die in wenigen Tagen auch an mich geliefert wird. Heute habe ich sogar die Login-Daten erhalten. Habe mich aus purer "Neugier" bei discotel.de eingeloggt um zu sehen, welche Daten der/die Betrüger auf der Webseite discotel.de eingegeben haben.

Zu meinem Schrecken mußte ich feststellen, dass neben dem Vor- und Nachnamen auch meine private Festnetz-Telefonnummer inkl. Kontonummer dort eingetragen waren.

Dazu muß ich sagen, dass ich auf keinen "Social Networks" aktiv bin. Ich gebe jedoch Daten für Online-Käufe weiter, die sich jedoch in Grenzen halten, weil ich nur selten etwas online bestelle.

Ich werde morgen mal zu Polizei gehen weil mir die Sache sehr misteriös ist.

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## t34z3z3z (14 Oktober 2011)

1. Wenn du eine Anzeige machen willst lass dich nicht von der Polizei ab wimmeln, etwa mit den Worten sie hab sich dort angemeldet es nur wieder vergessen.
2. Es muss nicht ein dritter deine Daten angegeben haben, es kann auch die Firma selber gewesen sein (Alles schon da gewesen).
3. Vertrag kündigen mit den Hinweis auf Identität Diebstahl.
4. Sollte die Firma sich weigern die Kündigung anzuerkennen, Zum Anwalt gehen. Oder behaupten sie hätten die IP-Adresse bei der Bestellung gespeichert die kann auch schon gefälscht werden, was auch für dich schlecht ist da du nicht beweisen kannst das du es nicht warst beim Bestellen.
5. Habe nach der Firma gesucht sonst nichts Negatives gefunden außer deinen Beitrag. Entweder warst du einer der Ersten die es Erwischt hat, Falls es die Firma war oder es war tatsächlich ein Dritter.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2011)

t34z3z3z schrieb:


> 5. Habe nach der Firma gesucht sonst nichts Negatives gefunden außer deinen Beitrag. .


Für  discotel.de  stimmt das aber nicht für eteleon.de  die von genau denselben Gesellschaftern  betrieben wird
Google liefert für diesen "Geschäftsbereich" eine Reihe von Beschwerden


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2011)

t34z3z3z schrieb:


> 2. Es muss nicht ein dritter deine Daten angegeben haben, es kann auch die Firma selber gewesen sein (Alles schon da gewesen).


Kann sein aber wenn es um eteleon oder eines derer Schwesterunternehmen geht, halte ich das eher für unwahrscheinlich. Eteleon arbeitet mit Partnerprogrammen und unter den Partnern wiederum gibt es immer mal schwarze Schafe, die es lediglich auf die Provision abgesehen haben. Blöd nur, wenn die Provision z. B. auf gefakte Onlinekonten bei Direktbanken oder als Guthaben an Prepaidkreditkarten überweisen werden. Es kann aber auch sein, dass gar keine Ausschüttung statt findet, da einige Partner ihre Kontoverbindung bis nach der Rückhaltezeit des Händlers für sich behalten.


----------



## snormal (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war jetzt bei der Polizei. Dort wurde mir auf Grund der personellen Situation empfohlen die Anzeige Online zu erfassen. Das habe ich jetzt auch getan.

Inzwischen hat discotel.de meine "angebliche" Bestellung storniert. Komisch habe gar kein Storno beauftragt. Ich habe lediglich in einer e-Mail darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Identitäts-Diebstal handelt muss. Daraufhin habe ich eine e-Mail erhalten ..."Wir haben Ihre Bestellung ..... storniert und bedauern ..."



t34z3z3z schrieb:


> 4. Sollte die Firma sich weigern die Kündigung anzuerkennen, Zum Anwalt gehen. Oder behaupten sie hätten die IP-Adresse bei der Bestellung gespeichert die kann auch schon gefälscht werden, was auch für dich schlecht ist da du nicht beweisen kannst das du es nicht warst beim Bestellen.



Ich dachte discotel.de ist in der Beweispflicht. Die müssen doch beweisen, dass ich mit meiner IP-Adresse genau diese Bestellung aufgegeben habe. Dazu müssen die wissen, wie meine IP-Adresse zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung war.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2011)

snormal schrieb:


> ....ich war jetzt bei der Polizei. Dort wurde mir auf Grund der personellen Situation empfohlen die Anzeige Online zu erfassen.


...um sie grenzenlos nach Bayern weiter zu leiten. Ist schon witzig, was heute so alles geht.


----------



## kaeptn (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe aebenfalls am eine Abbuchung von Discotel auf meinem Konto festgestellt. Angeblich soll  ich am 6.10 eine Simkarte bestellt haben. Dies habe ich aber nicht getan, und habe auch keine Post bekommen.  Der Lastschrift hae ich bei der Bank widersprochen und den Betrag von 9.95€ zurückerhalten.
Daraufhin haben die sich bei mir per E-mail (die haben die auch irgendwoher) gemeldet, dass eine Abbuchung fehlgeschlagen sei und sie mir erstmal die Karte sperren.
Sie haben mir auch meine angebliche Rufnummer genannt, welche aber telefonisch nicht erreichbar ist. Mit dieser Nummer habe ich, nachdem ich mir mit Passwort vergessen ein neues Passwort habe zushicken lassen, mich eingeloggt und musste feststellen, dass die auch meine private Anschrift haben.
Nach der Rückbuchung der 9.95€ habe ich erneut eine mail erhalten, in der Discotel nun schreibt, dass mein Guthaben -4.95€ beträgt und ich doch nun bitte innerhalb von 7 Tagen mindestens diese [email protected] überweisen soll. Andernfalls würde eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 20.47€ fällig werden.
Ich war nun heute bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige wegen Betrugen gestellt.
Bin mal gespannt, ob die sich noch mal bei mir melden.


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Wer nix bestellt muß nix zahlen!
Wenn dann müßen die beweisen daß ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag mit beidseitiger Wilenserklärung, Widerrufsbelehrung usw. geschlossen wurde.
Du kannst wenn Du unbedingt was tun willst noch einen einzigen Einschreiber hinschicken in dem Du lapidar schreibst daß Du keine Simkarte bestellt hast und somit auch kein Vertrag besteht (und nicht mehr).
Jedes weitere Schreiben ist danach überflüssig.
Außer es friert doch die Hölle zu und die beantragen einen Mahnbescheid - dem müßtest Du dann einfach widersprechen und dann ist wieder Ruhe


----------



## kaeptn (26 Oktober 2011)

ich habe der Firma eine solche Mail geschrieben, doch deren Antwort war: Vielen Dank für die Anfrag, wir können die auf diesem Wege nicht beantworten, bitte rufen Sie unsere Service Hotline an (0.49€ pro min).


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil ...
Ich habe gesagt: einen Einschreibebrief (wg Nachweis)
Telefonate und Mails kannst Du nicht beweisen.
Denen würde ich was husten und eine 0,49 € Hotline anrufen


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

snormal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern eine e-Mail von discotel.de erhalten. Dort habe ich angeblich eine Simkarte bestellt, die in wenigen Tagen auch an mich geliefert wird. Heute habe ich sogar die Login-Daten erhalten. Habe mich aus purer "Neugier" bei discotel.de eingeloggt um zu sehen, welche Daten der/die Betrüger auf der Webseite discotel.de eingegeben haben.
> 
> ...


 
Daten werden verkauft, dass sollte man wissen. Das aber Kreditkartenummern verkauft werden und dann auchnoch SIM-Karten damit bestellt werden kommt mir spanisch vor.


----------

